
What Queries Does Microsoft's Telemetry Service Run on Your Sql Server? - petercooper
https://www.brentozar.com/archive/2019/02/what-queries-does-microsofts-telemetry-service-run-on-your-sql-server/
======
BrentOzar
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19110202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19110202)

